# Kostenloses Probeabo bezahlen? oO



## Khazadan (4. September 2007)

Ich hatte vor knapp einem Monat einmal das kostenlose Probeabo bei buffed bestellt, um die features auszutesten und das ganze völlig unverbindlich zu testen. 
Nachdem mir die features nicht wirklich gut gefallen haben (warum auch immer...) ließ ich das ganze einfach weiterlaufen, schließlich stand in der Beschreibung, dass das Abo AUTOMATISCH nach der kostenlosen Probezeit beendet würde.

Nun, die kostenlose Probezeit ist ungefähr vorbei (schätze ich einmal) und heute ist mir ein Brief mit einer Rechnung ins Haus geflattert. Ich soll irgendetwas bei der Computec Media AG (der buffed.de Mutterkonzern) bezahlen, was als "Abonnement buffed.de" bezeichnet ist. 
Und ja, es handelt sich um eine reele summe auf der Rechnung, nicht um die altbekannte 0€ Rechnung bei so manch anderen. 
Nach genauer Suche auf der Buffed-Page gab es dort KEINE Seite die zum Managen des Abos gedacht ist, keine Seite mit Abbestellinformationen, und hier im Forum fand ich auch keinen passenden Thread.

Was ich jetzt gern hätte: 
1. Eine ERKLÄRUNG warum ich etwas bezahlen soll.
2. Einen sofortigen Abbruch jedweden Abonnements das eventuell noch laufen könnte.
3. Eine Rückerstattung der Kosten die dadurch für mich entstanden sind (angeblich wurde der fragliche Betrag von meinem Konto abgebucht, ich werde das später überprüfen.)
4. Eine Seite mit Accounteinstellungen für das Premium-Abo wie bei wow-europe.de.


----------



## ZAM (4. September 2007)

Khazadan schrieb:


> Was ich jetzt gern hätte:
> 1. Eine ERKLÄRUNG warum ich etwas bezahlen soll.
> 2. Einen sofortigen Abbruch jedweden Abonnements das eventuell noch laufen könnte.
> 3. Eine Rückerstattung der Kosten die dadurch für mich entstanden sind (angeblich wurde der fragliche Betrag von meinem Konto abgebucht, ich werde das später überprüfen.)
> 4. Eine Seite mit Accounteinstellungen für das Premium-Abo wie bei wow-europe.de.



Hi,

1. Wenn du wirklich nur den Probe-Monat genommen hast, dann musst du natürlich nichts bezahlen.
2. Wenn du wirklich nur den Probe-Monat genommen hast, ist der Premium-Account bereits ausgelaufen, also ist kein Abbruch notwendig. Er ist aber noch aktiv, wann hast du Premium (ungefähres Datum) aktiviert?
3. Es wird nichts abgebucht, wenn du das Probe-Abo bzw. Rechnung angeklickt hast.
4. Kommt


----------



## s3ri0us (4. September 2007)

Ich habe auch den schrott bekommen
Angeblich soll ich 18€ für ein Abonnement bezahlen der vom 27-08-07 - 26.02.08 läuft.
Ich wollte weder ein Heft oder sonstwas ich habe nur den Premium Service von Buffed testen wollen.

Da drunter steht auch noch das ich nicht überweisen soll, da ihr das Geld von meinem Konto abbucht ???
Sach mal gehts noch?!

Was ist das für ne Rechnung und was für ein Abonnement ist das?


----------



## Khazadan (4. September 2007)

Danke für die Antwort zunächst einmal.

Ich habe in der Tat nur den Probemonat genommen, darauf verwette ich meinen kleinen Hintern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Trotzdem liegt hier eine Rechnung, die angeblich von meinem Konto abgebucht wird. Ich bin nicht der Typ, der wegen so einem kleinen Betrag schnell auf die Palme geht, aber ich würde gern dafür sorgen dass sowas geklärt wird.
Ich denke es ist auch in eurem Interesse, dass es nicht zu Abbuchungsproblemen kommt, und das ist eines davon. 

Die Antwort, dass im Fall dass ich das Probeabo gewählt habe, ich nichts bezahlen müße ist, wie du natürlich weißt, relativ unbefriedigend. Tatsache ist, ich habe das Probeabo gewählt und erhalte trotzdem eine Rechnung über 18€. Das ist natürlich nicht viel, aber es klingt so als wäre dies ein fortlaufendes Abo, dessen Kosten sich nicht einstellen werden.

Ich werde morgen einfach nochmal schreiben, sobald ich bei meiner Bank überprüft habe ob tatsächlich Geld abgebucht wurde. Wenn nicht, ist das ganze ja sowieso hinfällig und ihr habt nur einen Haufen sinnloser Briefe versendet.
Wenn doch schreibe ich morgen einfach nochmal. Dann wirst du wohl leider nicht drum rum kommen dir das ganze einmal anzusehen, ob es da einen Fehler gegeben hat und/oder wie ihr das ganze bereinigen wollt.

Edit: Oh, ich vergaß: Ich weiß leider nicht mehr wann genau ich das ganze aktiviert habe, aber es muss etwa im  Bereich des 1. Releases davon gewesen sein.. Ich erinnere mich auf Shakes Profil diese Funktionen gesehen zu haben und ihn danach gefragt zu haben... Aber das kann man bestimmt auch irgendwo nachsehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (5. September 2007)

Khazadan schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen einfach nochmal schreiben, sobald ich bei meiner Bank überprüft habe ob tatsächlich Geld abgebucht wurde. Wenn nicht, ist das ganze ja sowieso hinfällig und ihr habt nur einen Haufen sinnloser Briefe versendet.
> Wenn doch schreibe ich morgen einfach nochmal. Dann wirst du wohl leider nicht drum rum kommen dir das ganze einmal anzusehen, ob es da einen Fehler gegeben hat und/oder wie ihr das ganze bereinigen wollt.



Wende dich danach bitte an den Abo-Dienstleister:

Computec Media AG
Aboservice CSJ
Postfach 14 02 20
80452 München
Tel.: +49 (0)89 20 959 125
computec@csj.de

Gruß
   ZAM


----------



## Khazadan (5. September 2007)

Ah, cool, danke.

Edit: Hum... 2 Sekunden nachdem ich das geschrieben hatte realisierte ich, dass dieses Posting sinnlos ist. Entschuldigung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer - Lothar (17. Oktober 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wende dich danach bitte an den Abo-Dienstleister:
> 
> Computec Media AG
> Aboservice CSJ
> ...




Ähm, hab da mal dann ne Frage.
Wenn ich den Probemonat testen würde, bekomm ich dann auch solche Post mit Rechnungen usw. ?
Oder habt ihr das jetzt geregelt?


----------



## ZAM (17. Oktober 2007)

Gamer schrieb:


> Ähm, hab da mal dann ne Frage.
> Wenn ich den Probemonat testen würde, bekomm ich dann auch solche Post mit Rechnungen usw. ?
> Oder habt ihr das jetzt geregelt?



Die Rechnung kommt weiterhin, ist aber beim Testabo nicht bindend.


----------



## Littleheroe (17. Oktober 2007)

Ich könnte mir das ganze etwa so vorstellen:
Unser User "Khazadan" ist, auf welchem wege auch immer, zum Anmeldeformular von Buffed-Premium gekommen. Neben persönlichen Daten usw. gibt es auch einen kleinen Abschnitt, wo man wählen kann:

Ja, ich will Buffed-Premium einen Monat kostenlos testen!

Ja, ich will Buffed-Premium einen Monat kostenlos nutzen und danach 3 (oder 6?) Monate gegen die Entsprechenden Kosten nutzen!

Ja, ich will Buffed-Premium einen Monat kostenlos nutzen und danach 6 (oder 12?^^) Monate gegen die Entsprechenden Kosten nutzen!

Nun ist es doch möglich, das unser ehrenwerte User diese kleine Stelle nur "angelesen" hat, und so den standartmässig aktivierten, zweiten Punkt (unsere Buffeys sind auch nur Menschen) gewählt hat, unn nun die Quittung dafür erhält. (das ist weder ein Vorwurf an das Buffed-Team, viel Geld verdienen zu wollen, noch an den User, schlampig gewesen zu sein)

Ich hoffe, ich konnte durch meinen Beitrag helfen, Licht ins dunkle zu bringen.

Little


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (22. Oktober 2007)

Littleheroe schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir das ganze etwa so vorstellen:
> Unser User "Khazadan" ist, auf welchem wege auch immer, zum Anmeldeformular von Buffed-Premium gekommen. Neben persönlichen Daten usw. gibt es auch einen kleinen Abschnitt, wo man wählen kann:
> 
> Ja, ich will Buffed-Premium einen Monat kostenlos testen!
> ...




Danke für die Unterstellungen.
Habe nämlich dasselbe Problem, nur dass der Betrag bei mir von der Kreditkarte abgebucht wurde. Obwohl ich KEINE 12monatige Verlängerung haben wollte .....

Ich werd mich wohl ganz deftig mal mir dieser COMPUTEC unterhalten müssen !!


----------

